# Rashad/Jones/Jackson...Little MMA drama.



## K831 (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting interview. I didn't know much about the Rashad/Jones/Jackson thing.... this shed some light on it, at least from Evan's perspective. 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/2...ted-by-jon-jones-disappointed-in-greg-jackson


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool interview, thanks.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 22, 2011)

I never understand this type of thing.

1) You fight for a living

2) You left Jackson's training camp and admit that you have only trained with him about 5 times in the last couple years.

3) You FIGHT for a living...to further your career, you fight who they put in front of you.  IMO the only thing Jones did wrong was to say that he would just fight whoever they wanted to and left individuals out of it.

Why are fighters surprised when they have to fight the other top contenders in their weight class even if they have trained together?  Tito Ortiz tried that stuff about Liddell saying he didn't want to fight him because they had trained together.  It was a very good way to ditch an opponent that you know will beat you.  It is also one of the main things that sank Ortiz's career in the UFC.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2011)

This drama is all about generating interest!  For all we know they may be still best friends!


----------

